# First Donkey



## klydesmom (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a new donkey named Leroy; We bought him at the local auction and he is pretty skinny and beat up looking.I have no idea how old he is or his history.He seems to be very sweet and gentle.So I guess the question is where do we go from here.He is still all boy so we will definatly geld him. :new_shocked:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 28, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new longears. Thank you so much for buying this little guy thru a auction, it sounds like he has already had a rougher type life, since he is skinny and beat-up, and I hate to think of what could of been the end results for him, if it wasnt for caring people like you to be willing to help him out. I am sure he will re-pay you ten fold in love and affection. Little longears are just so addicting. :bgrin Please make sure your vet has gelded donkeys before, as anesthesizing a donkeys is differant then a horse, a donkey can get overdosed easily. You sound like you are going to provide all the love, and attention he needs. I know hes skinny now, but just remember as hard as its going to be for you, a donkey dont need much grain (if any at all) you might want to have the vet when he is out check his teeth. Also, make sure he is wormed. Donkeys are very easy keepers. Hope you post a pcs of your new friends. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 28, 2006)

Leroy is sooooo lucky :aktion033: Congratulations :aktion033: You are about to find out the love & loyalty of a donkey...it can't be beat. Corinne is so right....find a vet that is familiar with donkeys. If you don't know, call your feed store and get recommendations. The first vet I ever had for my donks almost killed one of them because he treated them like a horse. I am just curious...why are you going to get him gelded? Obvisiously if you don't want breeding going on but I had an intact Jack and he was so mellow...didn't have an aggressive bone in his body. He loved everything and anybody. But I guess I did keep him around as a friend for me and my Jenny's lol




: Post pics....all donkeys are beautiful even if they are a little banged up.


----------



## klydesmom (Aug 28, 2006)

Leroy seems to be a really sweet and patient soul.The grandchildren have bathed him and played with him without protest.He has paid very little attention to the other minis (horses) and has made it clear that he does not like the dogs.I wormed him and gave him his shots yesterday.However his legs look puffy and a little swollen to me and he has this strange knot on his neck.I will take him in to the vet for a check up later this week other than that he is eating and seems content.I will try to post some pics later.......


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi again...do you think the lump in the neck could be a reaction to his vaccination? I have a Jenny that gets a lump/bump when I vaccinate her. He sounds like such a sweety



: As for the dog...it is so natural for donks to go after dogs and maybe he has had a bad experience with them before... but it is possible that he will accept your dogs after some time.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new donkey! I bet Leroy is glad you took him home, poor boy



. I noticed our jack doesn't like our big dogs but is fine with the little ones. Anyway, good luck with Leroy, I am sure he will be fat and happy soon :bgrin !


----------



## klydesmom (Aug 28, 2006)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Hi again...do you think the lump in the neck could be a reaction to his vaccination? I have a Jenny that gets a lump/bump when I vaccinate her. He sounds like such a sweety
> 
> 
> 
> : As for the dog...it is so natural for donks to go after dogs and maybe he has had a bad experience with them before... but it is possible that he will accept your dogs after some time.






iluvwalkers said:


> Congrats on your new donkey! I bet Leroy is glad you took him home, poor boy
> 
> 
> 
> . I noticed our jack doesn't like our big dogs but is fine with the little ones. Anyway, good luck with Leroy, I am sure he will be fat and happy soon :bgrin !


I think Leroy will teach them some manners 101 real quik!



JumpinJackFarm said:


> Hi again...do you think the lump in the neck could be a reaction to his vaccination? I have a Jenny that gets a lump/bump when I vaccinate her. He sounds like such a sweety
> 
> 
> 
> : As for the dog...it is so natural for donks to go after dogs and maybe he has had a bad experience with them before... but it is possible that he will accept your dogs after some time.


The lump is kind of underneath his neck.It looks like it could be a cyst or even an abcess.I know nothing about these guys. Do you train the donkeys the same as a horse?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 28, 2006)

DOnkeys are great protectors of minis. My donkeys wont even let the barn cats cross thru THERE pastures, and when my dogs are out in the yard, and go up to the gate by the paddock...the donkeys are right there to meet them! Of course, my dogs dont go in the paddock, but I do know that if they ever attempted to they would be chased right out. Donkeys do not get trained like a horse, donkeys are VERY intelligent, and they do learn fast...but it has to be on there terms. I found the best way to train a donkey is by working with the hands always below there shoulder level. Once a donkey learns something...they will never forget. They are also not stubborn in the learning process...its just that a donkey has to be 150% sure of what he is doing and that it is safe, before he will do it. Please let us know what the vet said the lump is. Cant wait to see his picture! Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to our world of donkey loving



: My Priscilla doesn't mind dogs but Vernon HATES them (especially my little Fox Terrier) He chases him out of the barn or pasture everytime Vern sees him - he doesn't have the same feelings for my Golden retriever - but she is almost as big as him LOL


----------



## Tony The Pony (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you have a picture of him?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 21, 2006)

ok i am curious about Leroy, how did things turn out?

(again hope you guys don't get tired of the archives, can you tell it's a slow day at work?? LOL)

((besides my daughter just got enough posts to get her second square so i have a lot of catching up to do!!))


----------

